# Pets?



## Jennie_07 (Jul 13, 2004)

I have seen miniature donkeys before but , I have never really touched or messed with one and I am really courious about them they seem to be alot like miniatures.

I wanted to know if they make good pets?

Do they get along with miniatures?

Do they need special feed or is miniature feed alright?

What is there price range?

just courious




But if u think of any thing that I should know plz tell me!!








Jennie!


----------



## shminifancier (Jul 13, 2004)

Well they make very very good pets...I sodl my Charley a year ago I really miss him...I not only had him in the house on many ocations but I had him housebroken he would come in stand by me at the computer and put his head in my lap



... I got him at 3 onths of age and kept him a stallion till I sold him at the age of 5...He would also go for rides with me in the back seat of my car, he loved to go to McDonalds and get some fries



He made just a wonderful pet, I think IMO that Donkeys show more emotion and want to have more human contact then mini's do. And I also had my mini's in the house and travel in the car with me...But Donks just seem to look at you with those BIG eyes and well you just melt~! I am going to get anothesr one just as soon as I sell my miniature Zebu steer and get better comtrol of my RA in my knee joints and such....BUT I know I will have another donkey for a pet~!


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Jennie

YES, mini donkeys make excellent pets. I have 2, 1 jack, and 2 jenneys. The are always so sweet, love cookies. They make me feel guilty when I feed and water them.....they don't want me to leave......they really like companship. Yes, the are with my mini horses, not the yearling filly though, don't want any accidents.


----------



## Jennie_07 (Jul 14, 2004)

I really want one!!! lol But what is a price range???

thanks every one


----------



## shminifancier (Jul 14, 2004)

Well that sort of depends on Jenny,,,,a Jack if you want breding stock or just a pet...But I have found that in the heighborhood of 400 to 500 for a "Pet quality for Jacks and I am not too sure about the jenny prices but I would thik they should be close to those prices also for Pet Donks...

here is some ads in my area

5 Yr. Male Miniature Donkey. $400.

Well I was checking and thought there might be more but there was the only one I could find at this time.. But you see that is what I put down as a price lol


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 15, 2004)

Here is a link to the mini donkey site. I read it alot.

http://lovelongears.com

Mine have now shed off their winter hair, and look so smooth and shiny. They really are so sweet.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi JEnnie, I have both miniature donkeys and horses. I have to say that the donkeys have such a comical personality that you cant possibily NOT fall in love with them and turn them into really great pets! mine have been in the house also (only when hubby goes on a fishing trip!!!) and they follow me everywhere. They do make excellent pets! Prices vary according to what you want, so I would suggest watching ads in your area. Mine are also fed the same feed as my horses. Corinne


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 15, 2004)

HEy Jenny-

I love my donkey boys dearly, I tell people I did not know what I was missing til I got my donkey boys. They just want to be loved and caressed, they walk up and put their heads in your arms or nudge you. They stand and talk to you when you speak to them. They run and play and turn and look to you as if they are saying "watch me mama"...........you have got to get you one or two............they are awesome..............


----------



## Jennie_07 (Jul 15, 2004)

lol They really sound like great pets!!! Oh THANK YOU SO SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!!






!! Well I will look for listings and thanks agin every one!!


----------



## Marty (Jul 19, 2004)

I wish you donkey loving people would please come my way to some of these livestock auctions that would make you cry your heart out. You can get them here easily for a hundred bucks or so. Mules are more but they need to be saved from the he77 of these auction houses.


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Aug 10, 2004)

shminifancier said:


> I sold my Charley a year ago I really miss him...


*Why on earth did you sell him?!?



*


----------



## yankee_minis (Sep 2, 2004)

A young (soon to be) gelding with a bad bite-- $1000 here.


----------

